

Xperf Wait Analysis–Finding Idle Time - jeffreyfox
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/05/06/xperf-wait-analysisfinding-idle-time/

======
noss
Reminds me how I use HPROF for profiling the JVM. It is my next step after
doing the simpler

(while sleep 1; do jstack PID; done) | grep -A 10 THREADNAMEPATTERN

